# Spectacular Shields (for 5e)



## TheLe (Feb 3, 2016)

The Le Games returns with Enchanted Armory: Spectacular Shields! Inside this mystical book you'll find 13 Magical Shields for your 5e campaign, plus 4 Infinity Orb Artifcacts!

Get it now at Rpgnow!



What you'll find:

•  Acid Shield
•  Aegis Shield
•  Ajax Shield
•  Bubble Shield
•  Blinding Shield
•  Dragon Head Shield
•  Eclipse Shield
•  Enchanting Shield
•  Eric's Cavalier Shield
•  Leaf Shield
•  Piece De Resistance
•  Shrapnel Shield 
•  Svalinn
•  Infinity Orbs x 4! 

That's 17 items in all!  

Get it now at Rpgnow!



Get it now at Rpgnow!


----------

